# 2000 b654 leisure battery too tall to fit under seat?



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi all.
Ive just purchased a bosch leisure battery and its too tall to fit under the drivers seat by about 10mm.Ive even removed the original board that the battery sits on and its still too tall.
Does anyone know if Hymer specify one of their own batteries for under the seat?Or does anyone know of a shorter battery height brand?
Have looked at various ones on Ebay which are all roughly the same dimension.
Any help much appreciated as im on hols on Friday and need to sort it.

Richard


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Exide Gel 80Ah, the original equipment, or Elecsol 110 Ah are both low profile batteries.

I chose 2 x 110 Ah Elecsol for that reason, although mine are in a tray under the settee, not the seat(s).

Philip

Elecsol 110 Ah

p.s. don't forget if switching from Gel to Elecsol (or other flooded Lead-acid) that the battery selector switch on the Elektroblock will need to be moved from the "Blei-Gel" to the "Blei-Säure" position.


----------



## theorch (Sep 15, 2007)

*leisure battery*

our B524 also has a leisure battery under the settee, so we can't all be wrong


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Are you sure that it is the leisure battery under the seat?

It might be the engine battery.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

JeanLuc said:


> p.s. don't forget if switching from Gel to Elecsol (or other flooded Lead-acid) that the battery selector switch on the Elektroblock will need to be moved from the "Blei-Gel" to the "Blei-Säure" position.


Hi Richard,

Sorry, I can't help with the location or type of original battery, but I can concur with the extremely important advice above. It is crucial for the correct and safe charging, of wet lead acid batteries.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

yes defo the leisure battery.I have sorted it now.
The problem was that the battery had big numb carry handles on the top rather than being flush mounted.I have cut them off and the seat fits like a dream now with clearance.
Thanks for your help though peeps.


Richard


----------

